# Vortex Customer Service…..



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I just wanted to send a note to everyone and let them know of some exceptional customer service I received as of late.

Last year I purchased some Binoculars from Vortex. I went with the 8.5x50 power due to the IBO limit, and in the hopes that I will get down there to shoot in the near future.

Needless to say I was frustrated when the rule was thrown out this year. Not that the rule was thrown out, but because I had just spent good money on glass that was now less than optimal. Don’t get me wrong, still crystal clear and a great bino, just less magnification than I could legally have.

I sent a quick note to Vortex Canada asking if they had some sort of “Trade Up” program. I was hoping that I could maybe get 50% credit towards a new pair because mine were in “As New” condition. I was shocked at the response from Mr. Ken McRory (Vortex Canada).

“We don’t have a specific trade up program but I’m happy to help you in this situation.”

I was told to send in my binoculars and he would send me the same model in stronger magnification and charge me only for the difference in new price + shipping. Not only that, he sent me a bill so that I was not out the $47 up front.

I just wanted to throw this out there so that if anyone is in the market for Binoculars or Spotting Scopes, they can keep this in mind. This might be the difference in your decision. The quality is great and customer service better than any I’ve encountered.

Also note….I am in no way affiliated with this company and in no way receive any compensation from sharing this. I just like the product and customer service and hope that others may benefit from this knowledge.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been considering a pair of their binos and a rifle scope and from the comments I've heard from folks their customer service is above and beyond anything out there. Not to mention a lifetime virtually unconditional warranty and there is a Canadian branch based out of Guelph, ONT.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

icedemon said:


> I've been considering a pair of their binos and a rifle scope and from the comments I've heard from folks their customer service is above and beyond anything out there. Not to mention a lifetime virtually unconditional warranty and there is a Canadian branch based out of Guelph, ONT.


It's even easier than that for you! Contact Crashman and he can hook you up:thumbs_up


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

friend of mine just sent his crossfires in for a minor little repair on the lens covers, he sent them to Guelph and then they sent them back, including shipping. They did not fix the bino's , sent him brand new ones! I now own 10X42 crossfires!
Absolutely awesome glass!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Seems to me that the Customer Service is worth the price of admission. Admittedly I was hesitant at spending money on good binoculars. I am now glad I did.

Good to hear it's not just me they treated well......


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

If someone was looking at picking up a set of Vortex, what power would you recommend that would be good for both 3D/target AND hunting?


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I was told that a 8.5x 50 is good if you want to use them in a sanctioned 3-D tourney as well as for hunting etc. There could be others with personal experience who could tell ya better though.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I love my Razor 10x42's... they are awesome and the warranty is great... If you ever need it... 
I highly recommend Wild Birds Unlimited in Guelph. The store is owned by the owner of Vortex Canada.

Chris


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Maxtor,

I just traded from8.5x50 to 12x50. I use them primarily for 3D but do some hunting with them as well. The 8.5's were perfect for hunting. Really picked up the light at dusk. I went with the 12x for 3D......I figure you can't get enough detail....and for the most part it's not dark enough shooting 3D that 12x50's won't pick up more than enough light.

If I were going to use them for both...and wanted a good compromise....I would go with a 10x50. Good magnification and great light gathering ability. (I have not yet had a chance to use the 12x50 to see the light gathering ablity....but I'm sure they will do fine)

On that note, I went through 4 pair of cheaper binoculars trying to get a better "Deal" for my money. In hind sight, I should have just spent the money on a good set from the beginning. I would have been much farther ahead. Vortex just had the best value for me at the time. Now, in hind sight, it's been one of the best purchases I've made yet. Good glass makes a big difference, and Vortex has great Value.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*The Best Warranty! Bar None*



araz2114 said:


> I love my Razor 10x42's... they are awesome and the warranty is great... If you ever need it...
> I highly recommend Wild Birds Unlimited in Guelph. The store is owned by the owner of Vortex Canada.
> 
> Chris


Could not agree more araz!
Hey those binos should be back any day now


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

This is where i got mine. They actually gave me a quoted US price in Canadian funds, through in a couple of goodies as well.

Bryan




araz2114 said:


> I love my Razor 10x42's... they are awesome and the warranty is great... If you ever need it...
> I highly recommend Wild Birds Unlimited in Guelph. The store is owned by the owner of Vortex Canada.
> 
> Chris


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

This is where I got mine as well. Seems to be the place to go......


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Richard is the man!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey, just to add to this for the Northern Ontario Crowd......Jibow's Archery in Astroville (just outside of North Bay) is now an official Vortex Dealer. 

They have 8 or 10 different pairs there now and can order what ever you need.

Give them a shout (705)752-5853.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks need to get there someday.
JimBows grandson is in my sons class at school


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*vortex*

Hi All



As a staff shooter for Vortex Canada I have shot the Razor 8.5x50 as well as the 8x42 and both are great for 3D as well as hunting. I have gone back to the 8x42 because they are a bit lighter and I did not find a huge advantage shooting 3D with the higher power.
The Vortex warrenty is top notch and I will pass on the good word to Ken at Vortex.

thanks for your support,

Dave McQuaker


----------

